# BMW 335i On Air Lift Suspension



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are a couple of shots of one of the recent Bag Riders project cars. 




































































































Big thanks to the rest of the Bag Riders guys who helped me put the car together and to Jordan and Sean from DrivenMotive for the photos!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Straight classy :beer::beer:


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

:wave: very nice will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Straight classy :beer::beer:


 


insert clever name said:


> :wave: very nice will


 Thanks fellas


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

big pimpin' :thumbup:


----------



## VEE W (May 2, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Killer!


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Will, please keep me updated on when you guys start selling these struts/bags! Thank you!

Btw, I LOVE your car!


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

Your car is perfect!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hassellin da Hoff (Mar 17, 2009)

just saw this dude.. so glad we could shoot these :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice work all around!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Will, please keep me updated on when you guys start selling these struts/bags! Thank you!
> 
> Btw, I LOVE your car!


We're going to make a few more sets of these front struts, and the rear kits will be in stock again soon. Hit me up :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Car looked good at H2O, Will :beer:

Also congrats on getting married! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Car looked good at H2O, Will :beer:
> 
> Also congrats on getting married! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks Andrew


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

little info on the wheels?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Here are a few more shots taken by my buddy Tstacks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

divineVR6 said:


> little info on the wheels?


F:18x10 et17 - 225/40/18

R:18x12 ET21 - 255/35/18


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

divineVR6 said:


> little info on the wheels?


Vip Modular VSX-110s brushed centers polished lips


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks awesome. Needs a M-tech front bumper


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

dope will !


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Love this car so much. This is what a bagged car should look like. The BMW scene needs more cars like this. I should be joining the club in the next few weeks with my Z4. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking damn good Will!


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> Vip Modular VSX-110s brushed centers polished lips


:thumbup:



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Looks awesome. Needs a M-tech front bumper


I was thinking about doing one, perhaps for next summer. 



Jayy said:


> dope will !


Thanks dude!



M-Power M3 said:


> Love this car so much. This is what a bagged car should look like. The BMW scene needs more cars like this. I should be joining the club in the next few weeks with my Z4. :thumbup:


Nice, what suspension are you going to use on the Z4?



[email protected] said:


> Looking damn good Will!


:beer::beer:



mark6kevin said:


> amazing


Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Will , this looks great, didn't you have anodized red wheels for this one?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> Will , this looks great, didn't you have anodized red wheels for this one?


Thanks Misha! 

I have another set of wheels (the red ones) but I'm saving them for a special occasion  . I'll text you about it


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

One more:


shego-2 by taylormenezes, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Looks great :beer: 

That exhaust is awesome


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Looks great :beer:
> 
> That exhaust is awesome


:laugh:


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

I like BMW 3 Series

Will, Is this your daily car?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

LeonGtii said:


> I like BMW 3 Series
> 
> Will, Is this your daily car?


It's more of my weekend car, but I love driving on road trips too.


----------

